# [SOLVED] 2 hdmi to vga splitter cable?



## yoyodasher (Dec 18, 2009)

I wasnt sure which forum to put this question on but oh well.
I brought a pc and found out the monitor has only 1 vga cable input and nothing elso, no hdmi. My grapics card, nvidia GeForce GT 220 has a HDMI output and i want to have the best picture so i looked up hdmi to vga converters on amazon uk and they look pretty good but i also want to use a hdmi cable from my pc to my moniter but is their a 2 way hdmi to vga splitter that has a switch on it to switch between ps3 and computer like the xbox cable thing? Because i have seen people playing their ps3 on their pc in a window that u can minimize and do stuff on the pc or switch the input. Is their such a cable that has two hdmi slots that convert to 1 hdmi-vga thing. It doesnt have to be a cable it could be like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/HDfury-1080P-HDMI-Converter-Transcoder/dp/B000SOPWS8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1266946853&sr=8-1 but 2 with a switch.
Any help would be good!:grin:


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: 2 hdmi to vga splitter cable?*

try this http://www.cablegear.co.uk/Home-Cin...utomatic-HDMI-Switch-Box-2-IN-1-OUT-oxid.html plus your hdmi to vga converter transcoder thing


----------



## yoyodasher (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: 2 hdmi to vga splitter cable?*



rich13348 said:


> try this http://www.cablegear.co.uk/Home-Cin...utomatic-HDMI-Switch-Box-2-IN-1-OUT-oxid.html plus your hdmi to vga converter transcoder thing


Thankyou ray:


----------

